# Cast iron soil pipe and fittings handbook



## هانى شرف الدين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

Cast iron soil pipe and fittings handbook​

# Publisher: Cast Iron Soil Pipe Institute
# Number Of Pages: 204
# Publication Date: 1972
# ISBN / ASIN: B0006C6B28




INTRODUCTION
The Cast Iron Soil Pipe and Fittings Handbook presents useful information of technical and general nature
on the subject of cast iron soil pipe. In recent years,the volume and diversity of this information has increased,
primarily as a result of changes in the industry and its products. Technological changes in foundry practice
have been introduced; conventional products have been improved; and new products and new jointing meth-
ods have been developed,together with new installation procedures. Further,product standards and specifi-
cations have been revised. This handbook outlines these developments and provides useful information to pro-
fessionals and laypeople alike.



The Cast Iron Soil Pipe Institute

The publication of this handbook is consistent with the purposes and functions of the Cast Iron Soil Pipe
Institute (CISPI),which was organized in 1949 by the leading American manufacturers of cast iron soil pipe
and fittings. The Institute is dedicated to aiding and improving the plumbing industry. Through the prepara-
tion and distribution of technical reports,it seeks to advance interest in the manufacture,use,and distribution
of cast iron soil pipe and fittings,and through a program of research and the cooperative effort of soil pipe
manufacturers,it strives to improve the industryís products,achieve standardization of cast iron soil pipe
and fittings,and provide a continuous program of product testing,evaluation,and development. Since the
founding of the Institute,member firms have standardized soil pipe and fittings,and a number of new
products have been introduced​.

http://rapidshare.com/files/28834256/2006-Handbook.pdf

8.9 Mb. Rar-pdf. The file includes printing 1994 and 2006




http://rapidshare.com/files/28824765/Cast_Iron_Soil_Pipe_and_Fittings_2006.rar


----------

